# πιονιέρος ή πιονέρος;



## nickel (Mar 12, 2013)

πιονιέρος ή πιονέρος; *πιονιέρος*. Αν θέλετε να πηγαίνετε με τα νερά των λεξικών και επειδή η λέξη προέρχεται από τη γαλλική _pionnier_, που έχει _, γράφετε τη λέξη με δύο -ι-. Ωστόσο, η γραφή πιονέρος, που δείχνει ότι ενοχλεί το -ιε- δίπλα στο -ιο-, είναι εξίσου διαδεδομένη, και στο διαδίκτυο γενικά και σε βιβλία ειδικά._


----------



## SBE (Mar 12, 2013)

Τους πιονιέρους της Άγριας Δύσης τους ήξερα, οι πιονέροι έχουν σχέση με τα πιόνια;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Mar 12, 2013)

SBE said:


> Τους πιονιέρους της Άγριας Δύσης τους ήξερα, οι πιονέροι έχουν σχέση με τα πιόνια;


Φυσικά! :) Και όχι μόνο· υπάρχει και η εκδοχή _πιονίρ_, το.

Παραδείγματα χρήσεων (π.χ. κατά τη διάρκεια αναλύσεων, νεκροψιών ή φιλικών μπλιτσακίων):

_Και τι έγινε που έχεις τον φού-στη παραπάνω; Τους πιονέρους μου τους βλέπεις που τον κοιτάνε αγριωπά;_ ή:
_Και τώρα θα βγει νταμούσκα το πιονίρ και θα γελάσει κάθε πικραμένο αλογατάκι στην απέναντι γωνία..._


----------



## Themis (Mar 13, 2013)

Για τους ανθρώπους μιας κάποιας ηλικίας, ο πιονέρος είναι ξενέρος. Φταίει ίσως η πληθωρική χρήση του _πιονιέρου_ στην ελληνική απόδοση του λεξιλογίου της πάλαι ποτέ ΕΣΣΔ.


----------



## daeman (Mar 13, 2013)

...
Από άλλες μπάντες, στη γλώσσα των χαϊφαϊτζήδων και της πιάτσας (αν θυμάμαι καλά, το έλεγε και ο Χάρι Κλυν σε δίσκο, ταξιτζής), το πιονέρ είναι άλλο πράμα, Pioneer κι αυτό όμως. Έχει γκουγκλίσματα, αλλά λίγα· κυρίως προφορικό είναι.

Από εντελώς άλλη μπάντα, τους VdGG, Pioneers over c.


----------

